# nichts mehr lesbar beim bootvorgang

## pieter_parker

hab meinen desktop computer neu gestartet und etwas seltsames festgestellt

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/1228/1001764kbk2.jpg

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7664/1001765kck1.jpg

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1403/1001766kqy3.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5225/1001767ksr7.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7949/1001768ksu6.jpg

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1390/1001769kln6.jpg

leider ist die baterie der kamera leer, irgendwo beim netzwerk hochfahren kriegt er sich wieder ein und es ist wieder klar und deutlich lesbar

ich habe ihn 4 mal rebootet, immer das gleiche, und es springt auch an fast der selben stelle wieder auf leserlich zurueck um

das es die grafikkarte ist schliese ich daher aus .. woran koennte das liegen ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi pieter,

ich würde auf ein Problem deiner Grafikkarten-Treiber tippen. Benutzt du an diesem Rechner einen Frame Buffer bezüglich fbsplash oder einer höheren Auflösung beim Bootvorgang?

Bestimmt drücke ich das Technisch unsauber aus, aber ich vermute das im "späteren Bootverlauf" dieser Fehler verschwindet, an der Stelle wo fbcondecore startet und die Auflösung wechselt? Wenn vorher der Kernel die Grafikkarte mit standard Vesa-Treibern betreibt und das da etwas schief geht.

Da würde ich nach dem Fehler suchen, bzw. überprüfen ob deine Konfiguration nach einem Update nicht veraltet ist ohne das du es bemerkt hast.

Stichwort: bootsplash---gensplash---fbcondecor

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, ich benutze die standart aufloesung beim bootvorgang

ich habe am kernel nichts veraendert .. bei den updates neulich waren neue nvidia treiber dabei .. und ein neuer grub glaub ich

aber weder die grub config noch den kernel habe ich veraendert

----------

## mick3yz

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> nein, ich benutze die standart aufloesung beim bootvorgang
> 
> ich habe am kernel nichts veraendert .. bei den updates neulich waren neue nvidia treiber dabei .. und ein neuer grub glaub ich
> 
> aber weder die grub config noch den kernel habe ich veraendert

 

Ja richtig, da gabs nen Update von Grub...sicherlich hast du ein splash eingestellt in deiner menu.lst oder grub.conf...der splash ist nicht mehr da, nimm ihn mal raus und du der salat ist weg...

mickeyz

----------

## pieter_parker

in der grub.conf steht

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

aber die datei /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz gibt es nicht mehr ! wer hat sie geklaut ?

seltsam das die weg ist ..

----------

## mick3yz

hm...wer hat sie geklaut? 

Fakt ist, das sie seit dem Update nicht mehr da ist. Hab aber heute im IRC auf #gentoo.de (freenode) gelesen, das man die sich

noch aus /usr/share/grub kopieren kann.

Bin grad leider nicht an meiner gentoo Kiste, kann nicht nachschauen. Werd das aber schnellstmöglich

überprüfen. Dann komm ich nämlich drum mir ein eigenens Splash zu erstellen  :Very Happy: 

Wenn Du die Zeile mit dem Splash aus der grub.conf auskommentierst startet dein Rechner normal...

mickeyz

Yoarrrr!!! Also einfach 

```
cp /usr/share/grub/splash.xpm.gz /boot/grub
```

und du kannst dich auch wieder an deinem Splash erfreuen.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, hab die zeile aus der grub.conf genommen .. und sie da, wie vorrausgesagt ist alles klar lesbar

aber wieso war die splash datei verschwunden, sowas passiert doch nicht von selbst

----------

## mick3yz

kopier mal die 

/usr/share/grub/splash.xpm.gz

nach /boot/grub

dann hast auch dein splash wieder. musst natürlich deine grub.conf wieder anpassen

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wird sie nicht mehr standardmäßig ins /boot/grub Verzeichnis kopiert, kann natürlich auch ein Fehler in den ebuilds sein.

Auf jeden fall bekomme ich diese Fehler auch wenn ich es bspw. auf splashimage=/boot/grub/irgendeinnichtvorhandenersplash.xpm.gz stelle, also die datei nicht vorhanden ist.

Das ganze wird dann während des bootens beim initprozess wo er die consolenfonts einstellt korrigiert.

Das löschen der Zeile aus der grub.conf ist die eine möglichkeit und wie von meinem vorposter erwähnt das manuelle kopieren der Datei nach /boot/grub die andere.

[offtopic]Ich bevorzuge allerdings den Gentoo Black look den es auf ww.kdelook.org gibt (Unter Splash Screens, vielleicht mittlerweile auf unter Grub Splash) dort gibt es auch noch wesentlich mehr aber wie gesagt den Black look finde ich am besten  :Smile: [/offtopic]

CoS24

----------

